# Transferring photos



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

How can I transfer photo's from my Nikon D90 to my Samsung tablet .large memory card in camera.I do not have computer.





Any Ideas please.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I think you will need a transfer cable with HDMI at one end and Samsung connector on the other. Be careful though, Samsung have changed their connector in recent years for one that is symmetrical, and can be fitted either way. Yours looks like the older style, which only fits one way round.

Alternatively, if you've already got a USB cable that fits the Samsung, you might be able to get a USB to HDMI converter.

Ebay or Amazon would be my 1st port of call. Good luck anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

I expect its the proprietary Nikon USB lead you'll need, and probably a micro USB (tablet) to USB A on the go adapter.

I don't think HDMI will work.

EDIT: wrong manufacturer - IDIOT


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Would something like these work ?

















That way you should be able to access the memory card direct from your tablet ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Eye-Fi card
Using an Eye-Fi card inside a digital camera, one could wirelessly and automatically upload digital photos to a local computer or a mobile device such as a smartphone or tablet computer.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Roy said:


> Eye-Fi card
> Using an Eye-Fi card inside a digital camera, one could wirelessly and automatically upload digital photos to a local computer or a mobile device such as a smartphone or tablet computer.


 I had one of these some time back, worked fine but expensive for the capacity. I'm not sure that Eye-fi still trade from a quick google but there are others available


----------

